# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Marijuana and alcohol etc.

## Misssy

I want to delete this but it's not working.

Funny now I will get a reputation for being a boozing stoner. LOL

----------


## Denise

> I want to delete this but it's not working.
> 
> Funny now I will get a reputation for being a boozing stoner. LOL



LOL what were you going to say

----------


## Misssy

Hi Denise!!!  ::): 

Oh Gosh just that in the evenings I have had this gnawing stress on me ...and I have been wanting to get intoxicated lately, though I don't have a lot to say about it now. At the time that I posted that I thought I was going to write more and then I guess I decided there was a whole lot to say about it. 

It's just that sometimes alcohol and other things are satisfying self-medication methods.

----------


## Denise

> Hi Denise!!! 
> 
> Oh Gosh just that in the evenings I have had this gnawing stress on me ...and I have been wanting to get intoxicated lately, though I don't have a lot to say about it now. At the time that I posted that I thought I was going to write more and then I guess I decided there was a whole lot to say about it. 
> 
> It's just that sometimes alcohol and other things are satisfying self-medication methods.



ah . . . .

Your profile looks so Innocent though  ::

----------


## Ironman

That's soooooooooo SA  :Rofl: 

Misssssy a boozing sssstoner.  Nope.  It doesn't have a ring to it.  ::):

----------


## WineKitty

There is nothing wrong with having a few drinks once or twice a week. It can be very relaxing.

----------


## WineKitty

Oh and pot makes me paranoid and I cannot handle being any more paranoid than I already am--and I am subject to randoms.  That said, I have nothing against it though and my only suggestion to people would be to use a vaporizer or baked goods rather than smoke it.

----------


## whiteman

I quit drinking oh about 13 years ago. I just found it wasn't worth it. it made me feel good for like 15 minutes and bad for like 6 hours. When I was young, it worked better.
I don't think there's anything wrong with alcohol and weed as long as you don't drug and drive or have kids to take care of. I hate weed, though. It makes me feel like shit. I wish it worked for me because I would have no problem using it.

----------

